# Best Credit Card for travelling/buying abroad



## Itchy (23 Feb 2006)

Just got this from surfing the web. Do check out the details for yourself.

*In general:*
1) A cash advance is cash, traveller’s cheques or foreign currency obtained by using the Credit Card
2) Forgein currency transactions will be converted, to the euro, by the banks at the exchange rate when they recieve the order for payment.
3) If the transaction is a forgein currency cash advance, the FX admin fee AND the cash advance fee will apply.
4) A transaction is defined as a purchase, balance transfer or a cash advance made by a cardholder.

5) Visa is much more widely accepted than MasterCard (Dipole) 


*[broken link removed]*

Non-euro withdrawals: 1.75% commission
A full cash advance fee will apply if after the transaction the account is in debit or payment not recieved after 25 days. C'ant find how much the fee is.

Travel accident insurance when you purchase your travel tickets in full with your Ice Visa. T's and C's apply.

*[broken link removed]*

Handling charge for cash transactions: 1.5% with min €1.90/max €31.74
Foreign exchange credit card transactions outside the Eurozone are charged at a rate of 2.65% with 1% cash back given as part of your next statement.

*[broken link removed]*

Cash advance: 1.5%/min €2.54
Over credit limit: €8.50
Foreign-currency transactions: administration fee 2%

*[broken link removed]*

Cash advance 1.5%/ min €2.54 (Does not apply if account in credit)
Outside the euro zone
1.75% of value of transaction

*[broken link removed] *(See T's + C's)

Cash Advance fee: 1.5%/min €2.54 whichever is greater.
Transactions outside the EU i.e. "cross-border handling fee": 1.75%

*[broken link removed]*

Cash Advance fee 1.5%/€1.90 whichever is greater.
Over limit charge: €2.54

FX Transactions:

Visa (Europe): 1.75%
Visa (Rest of World): 2.75%

Mastercard (Europe): 1.75%
Mastercard (RoW): 1.75%(AIB charge) .25%(MC charge)

No currency conversion fees apply on euro transactions.

Can't find any [broken link removed] fees/charges.
*
[broken link removed]* 

Over limit fee: €7

Handling charge for cash advance: 1.5%/€1.90 which ever is greater.
Forgein currency transaction: 1.75%



Cash advance 1.5%/min€2.54/max€31.74
Forgein currency commission 2.65%
Overlimit fee: €12.70
Free travel insurance for 1 year from when a\c is opened.

*
* 
Cash advance 1.5%/min€2.54/max€31.74
Forgein currency commission 2.65%
Overlimit fee: €12.70

*Tesco CC* (See Ts + Cs)

Over limit charge: €6.35
Cash advance: 1.5%/min€1.90
FX transaction: 1.75%

The final word from the good guys [broken link removed]

Any other details I should be looking for?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Feb 2006)

*Re: Best CC for travelling*

Might be worth clearly distinguishing between _CC _cash *withdrawals *(from an account pre-lodged with cash) and cash *advances *which will normally attract interest charges (as well as any forex charges) immediately.


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Feb 2006)

*Re: Best CC for travelling*

Very useful Itchy, good work.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Feb 2006)

*Re: Best CC for travelling*

Be careful of muscling in on _CCOVICH's _turf which he wrestled from me recently!


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Feb 2006)

*Re: Best CC for travelling*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> Might be worth clearly distinguishing between _CC _cash *withdrawals *(from an account pre-lodged with cash) and cash *advances *which will normally attract interest charges (as well as any forex charges) immediately.


 
I have compiled a lengthy piece on credit cards that I will be posting shortly that addresses this issue. It might be an idea to link to it from all key posts regarding credit cards.


----------



## Itchy (23 Feb 2006)

*Re: Best CC for travelling*



			
				CCOVICH said:
			
		

> I have compiled a lengthy piece on credit cards that I will be posting shortly that addresses this issue. It might be an idea to link to it from all key posts regarding credit cards.


 
Yep no problem... Feel free to delete if your one has a more detailed analysis of each card... Just doing my bit!!!


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Feb 2006)

*Re: Best CC for travelling*

No, I didn't include any info in mine on currency charges that apply to specific cards.  I will keep the post updated from time to time.  It's very relevant, as we frequently advise people to use their credit cards while abroad.


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Feb 2006)

*Re: Best CC for travelling*

Incidentally, I see you can't find any info on NIB's charges.  Not surprising, their website is a joke.  Hopefully things will improve under Danske.


----------



## Itchy (23 Feb 2006)

*Re: Best CC for travelling*

Yeah I know. NIB was actually the worst designed site I was on, closly followed by BoI. Bank of Scotland the best i.e. the clearest and easiest to understand.

According to the IFRSA survey (Oct 05?) NIB actually have the best all round card if you pay off your balence in full, IMO. Even compared to some of the student cards out there...[insert relevant abuse here]


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Feb 2006)

*Re: Best CC for travelling*

A few years removed from the NUIG, better off in the University of Life.

Seriously, good job, now let's keep the thread from descending into ****!


----------



## michaelm (15 Mar 2006)

*Re: Best CC for travelling*



			
				CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Incidentally, I see you can't find any info on NIB's charges. Not surprising, their website is a joke. Hopefully things will improve under Danske.


Yes, the NIB site is poor but their CC might suit some people.  AFAIK there are no 'Late' or 'Over Limit' charges and no 'Cash Advance' charge (just pay interest from day 1, i think) the FX charge is 1.75%.  Their interest rate is on the high side at around 14% but for those who mostly clear the balance monthly that shouldn't make much odds.


----------



## Dipole (16 Mar 2006)

*Re: Best CC for travelling*

VISA
I went to India with a co-worker. His mastercard was constantly being refused while my VISA worked everywhere.


----------



## cathkc (13 May 2007)

Ok
So I am going travelling for 6 months. To access my money back in my current account I have a BoI Mastercard and a BoI Laser / Cirrus card. I will b travelling throuigh USA / New Zealand / Australia / SE Asia.
Should I use my Laser or C Card? Or would you advise getting new card altogether?


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Jun 2007)

*Re: Best CC for travelling*



CCOVICH said:


> Incidentally, I see you can't find any info on NIB's charges.  Not surprising, their website is a joke.  Hopefully things will improve under Danske.


In my experience, certain aspects of NIB's operations have _dis_improved, if anything. But that's another day's rant. 



michaelm said:


> Yes, the NIB site is poor but their CC might suit some people.  AFAIK there are no 'Late' or 'Over Limit' charges and no 'Cash Advance' charge (just pay interest from day 1, i think) the FX charge is 1.75%.  Their interest rate is on the high side at around 14% but for those who mostly clear the balance monthly that shouldn't make much odds.


I'm interested to know whether you got this information from NIB directly, michaelm? (because I can't find it on their website, but of course that doesn't mean it's not buried in there somewhere, if you know where to look...) I've just written to them for clarification, so I'll post back here if I hear any different from them.

_[Edit: Whoops! Just spotted it in the IFSRA document...  ]_


----------



## michaelm (18 Jun 2007)

*Re: Best CC for travelling*



DrMoriarty said:


> I'm interested to know whether you got this information from NIB directly, michaelm? (because I can't find it on their website, but of course that doesn't mean it's not buried in there somewhere, if you know where to look...) I've just written to them for clarification, so I'll post back here if I hear any different from them.
> 
> _[Edit: Whoops! Just spotted it in the IFSRA document...  ]_


Yes, IFSRA have a Credit Card costs survey (Mar '07) on their site.  NIB now charge the uniform 1.5% (Min. €2) for cash advances and also charge €8.50 late payment fee, no over limit charge.  My post was Mar. '06, I think NIB had just been taken over by Danske, and to that point I had never paid cash advance, late, or over limit fees.  I find all banks to be a bit useless, one usually knows more about how the products work than the staff do.


----------



## Delboy (29 Jul 2007)

cathkc said:


> Ok
> So I am going travelling for 6 months. To access my money back in my current account I have a BoI Mastercard and a BoI Laser / Cirrus card. I will b travelling throuigh USA / New Zealand / Australia / SE Asia.
> Should I use my Laser or C Card? Or would you advise getting new card altogether?



Am in the same position as CathKC. Heading to Sth America for a month. Which is the best option to go with?
If I load CC with cash, and I put hotels etc on the cc along the way, are these bills automatically put against the cash balance. I will contact my CC company but just wondering if anyone has any info on this


----------



## Alonso (6 Nov 2007)

I currently have a Bank Of Ireland Mastercard. When I travel abroad I usually credit my account so I have funds available to withdraw at the ATM (when abroad). BOI don't charge me for withdraws when using my credit card this way... I am now interested in the Halifax credit card as I have already switched to their current account and they are offering 100euro. However, they are say that they charge a cash advance fee for withdraws even if the account is in credit... Is this correct? Are BOI the only ones who don't charge? Anyone have any experience of this before?


----------



## aztrix (18 Nov 2007)

Howzit Folks?

Generally most credit card providers give you a poor exchange rate compared to the spot rate and then charge you commission on top of that to add insult to injury. Getting travellers cheques or cash is only marginally better.

If you want to save yourself some of your hard-earned euros then I suggest you use someone like XE.com as they are about as close to the spot rate as you'll get. In my experience you'll be between 4% and 8% better off avoiding the banks. Your mileage may vary.

XE will deliver the funds via bank draft, EFT or wire transfer so it is pretty flexible.

Cheers
Bruce

PS I have no vested interest in XE, I just hate seeing people getting robbed by the forex providers.


----------



## Perplexed (23 Nov 2007)

But how do you get cash through XE ? 
Surely a bank draft/wire transfer is not much use when you don't have an a/c to transfer to ?
If it works like Western Union re collecting funds,  WU/Moneygram charges are pretty high.


----------



## paperclip (7 Jan 2008)

if i put money in my card, and withdraw while i'm away, am i charged?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2008)

Depends on the card and applicable _T&Cs_/tariff of charges. Usually you are only charged a cash advance fee on cash advances and not withdrawals from an account that was preloaded - but check to be sure. Usually interest applies on cash advances from the date of the advance although some cards only charge it once the normal credit/billing period has elapsed. Again check your card details to be sure. Lastly if you withdraw cash outside the € zone then you will certainly be charged some foreign exchange margin as part of the translation back to € for billing purposes. This is normally 1.75% or more depending on the card. As an example with my _PTSB VISA _if I preloaded cash and withdrew it then the only charge applicable would be the forex margin built into the conversion rate. If I did a cash advance then I would be charged 1.5% of the transaction subject to a minimum charge of €2 (I think) but I would only be charged interest if I did not clear the advance by the time the normal billing/credit period has elapsed. I think that the _PTSB _card is unusual in the latter respect.


----------



## MandaC (8 Jan 2008)

I phoned AIB about putting credit on myAIB VISA card before travelling abroad :

Charge of 2.75% built into each withdrawal  as a currency exchange

No additional charges if the account is in credit


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2008)

Some cards charge 1.75%. 2.75% is on the high side. If you have a _Cirrus/Maestro/Plus+ _facility on your card (often bundled on _ATM/Laser _cards) then check the forex charge and other transaction charges on that just in case it might be more cost effective than the _CC _in some cases. For example I'm not sure what forex margin applies but _PTSB Cirrus _charges 3.5% on non € cash withdrawals subject to a minimum charge of €3.17 and a maximum charge of €11.43 so perhaps for some large withdrawals where the maximum charge of €11.43 becomes a smaller percentage it might be more cost effective than the _CC_?


----------

